# Whew!!!



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

One of my neighors came over Tuesday and said that she was having a yard sale this weekend and wanted to know if I wanted to bring stuff over to sell also...I said "Sure" but then kicked myself thinking about all the work and mess etc. but did it anyway. I figured if I made $50 I would be lucky... Boy am I EVER GLAD!!! I got rid of a ton of stuff around here and made $307!!!! We are going to have another in August. Since I was pulling things out of the cupboards and closets for THIS sale I decided that as I clean the cupboards inside next week I am going to keep washing, marking and packing up stuff I don't want any more for the NEXT yard sale! What I have left from this past one will stay in their boxes and go to the next sale. Whatever doesn't sell in August will go to the thrift store and MY CUPBOARDS, CLOSETS AND SHEDS WILL BE DEJUNKED AND CLEANED BY FALL!!!!! We did so good that we decided to keep it open today until 3pm. Between three of us, we sold $650 worth of stuff destined for the thrift stores....


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Wow that is a whole heck of a lot better than I did today. My sister had her sale and I had a few things in in. I made a whopping $1.50 which all went in on a pizza. 
I really just didnt want to drag things over there so most of the stuff I dont need any more is still here.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Congratulations! I'm so proud of you!!!! Quick, put that cash in a coffee can and hide it!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

That is great.... WOW....


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Excellent....good for you.I love win /win situations.
Your home is getting organized and money in your pocket. How cool!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

It's actually an answer to a PRAYER!!! I was worried about paying for my property taxes with what I was going to get for my vacation pay and sent an urgent message to God that if I could "make $300" I could probably pay my taxes off for the year....and I made $307!!! As my stuff would sell I just kept going home across the road to find a couple MORE boxes of stuff that was just in the way and I didn't use any more...my legs and feet were SO tired at the end of 3 days!!!! I didn't even know the tally till we packed up the leftovers at 3pm and I got out the calculator and added everything up for us all...God is WONDERFUL AND FAITHFUL!!!!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I love how he takes care of things! Isn't it great to be able to hand something like that off to him, go on with your day and know that all is being cared for? (unlike me, who hands it over and then takes it right back and chews on it myself for a while..........lol)


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Ninn, I used to be that way also but then I got to thinking about how they say "Let go and let God"...I figured he probably DOES get tired of hearing about the same thing over and over and over - LOL - So I then decided to just let him know about certain situations ONCE and then go on with life. He has never once failed me!!!! The solutions come in some pretty strange ways sometimes but I think that is to keep me on my toes in the faith dept. LOL


----------

